# Help with choice of clinic please



## Sandyg (Feb 20, 2016)

Hi I haven't been on here for a while - since my last m/c last year. We're going to try one last time with a third round of IVF but really don't know which clinic to go with. 

We were with the Lister previously and both resulted in BFP but I miscarried both times, the last being at 9 weeks. The first time I had the operation very quickly after finding out but the second time, I had a natural m/c as the baby died very slowly and it was a very long horrible process. 

We didn't get any support from the Lister after the BFP despite the problems I was having and so we don't want to go back there. 

We live in London and have been looking at ARGC and CRGH but I keep reading some bad reviews of both re care and costs. I'm open to suggestions about any London/Essex clinic. Please help. I'm so confused and know that I need to make a choice but want to get it right. 

Thanks. X


----------



## kittykat76 (Jan 17, 2016)

So sorry you have had to go through losses with no support from your clinic. Please look at The Zita West Clinic,they are amazing and will go out of their way to help you,the team there are so lovely. George will suggest immune and clotting tests but he isn't pushy and will listen to what you want to try.


----------



## mbt (Mar 25, 2015)

Hi Sandy

I have just had my first successful cycle with Argc and cannot praise them enough. They're attention is amazing as is the after bfp care. I am now 17 weeks and am still under their care for immunes.

They are expensive and intense, but a lot cheaper than multiple failed cycles. I moved to them from the lister as I felt there was no more they could do for me and I needed a different perspective. They leave no stone unturned and check everything. I cannot tell you what made it successful, maybe it was the combination of the tailored protocol, immune treatment and the smoothest transfer I have ever had. Whatever it was, they have performed a miracle. 

Good luck with your choice,


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi Sandy,

Another ARGC advocate here. Having had 3 treatments elsewhere, (5 transfers in total), I had my daughter with ARCG in 2012.

I too, had read many negative things, but their stats for women my age (39 at that time) were the best in the country.

You definitely have to hand yourself over to them for the duration, appointments are rarely (never!) on time, it seems disorganises and somewhat chaotic, but I had my precious girl and met so many, many women who had multiple failures and heartache elsewhere before finding success with ARGC.

I kept a detailed diary of appointment etc if you fancy a detailed journey account. Best of luck with your decision,

Dee

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=260497.0


----------

